# Deck nearly finished, couple of questions...



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

So I've nearly finished the deck, just got to cap off the very end, (offcuts laid just to block off the gap). Wickes swapped out 3 of the boards no hassle at all and within the same week which was nice

Before, ignore everything you see, i was just temporarily placing the outer parts of the base to see how big it was going to be.










And now completed  (sort of)..










Treated myself to a Japanese Acer for the good work as I've always wanted one.










I have bought deck oil to protect it but couple of questions.

1st is to do with the deck. On a few of the pieces you can clearly see the green treatment and also in some bad spots it almost looks as if it's painted on...what's the best way to get rid of this before I oil?

2nd is to do with the house, you can see under the outside tap the brown staining on the render. I've tried hosing and using a brush, doesn't budge, I've tried jet washing...doesn't budge. Any Ideas?

Cheers


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

when i read 'deck' i instantly thought of this 




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

lol ^^^^^ Seen it before but it gets me every time.

Anybody any ideas on my problems?


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

The green effect on the wood fades with time buddy. I would be surprised if oil stops this. I've always left my decks to weather a bit before treating them. Then treat when the wood is super dry and any splits are opened up to accept the treatment. Personal choice that's all


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Is the brown staining on the render splash back from the ground ? 

How about soaking it with washing up liquid then dabbing it with wet sponge ? 

Might take a few trys !? 

Maybe Try a sugar soap solution ?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

turbosnoop said:


> The green effect on the wood fades with time buddy. I would be surprised if oil stops this. I've always left my decks to weather a bit before treating them. Then treat when the wood is super dry and any splits are opened up to accept the treatment. Personal choice that's all


Ah thank you, I thought it might weather out a bit, so that's what I'll do, I'll just wait it out and apply the oil at a later date.



enc said:


> Is the brown staining on the render splash back from the ground ?
> 
> How about soaking it with washing up liquid then dabbing it with wet sponge ?
> 
> ...


I think it is mud/soil splashback yes from when they actually built the house and used the outside tap to mix render, concrete etc. It's not got any worse since we've been here as I use a connected hose that doesn't drip, away from the walls.

I'll give it a try enc thank you.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I would leave the decking well alone before you begin staining or treating it. Those knots look to be pretty green and the excess preserving fluid is leaking out. Short of trying to scrub it regularly it will take time for the wood to weather and for that to disappear.

As someone else has said, the timber wants to be dry as a bone and not 'green' before it will take up oil or stains properly. If you try to stain or oil it now it will continue to leak green fluid and look hideous within weeks.

Will a pressure washer not have some of the staining off the render?

I tend to become creative in this kind of scenario and try various household agents, probably ending up with using dilute hypochlorite etc.

I suppose you could even just wire brush the render but I doubt the builders amongst us will like the idea of that.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2017)

ollienoclue said:


> I would leave the decking well alone before you begin staining or treating it. Those knots look to be pretty green and the *excess preserving fluid is leaking out*. Short of trying to scrub it regularly it will take time for the wood to weather and for that to disappear.
> 
> As someone else has said, the timber wants to be dry as a bone and not 'green' before it will take up oil or stains properly. If you try to stain or oil it now it will continue to leak green fluid and look hideous within weeks.
> 
> ...


No it isn't


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

combat wombat said:


> No it isn't


Well whatever it is, I would leave it well alone until it weathers out. That stuff is going to look hideous.


----------

